# Sell me on a Short Fatty



## dustyturkey (Jan 6, 2018)

I have the K2 Simple Pleasures. Very fun board to carve on and has a decent pop to ollie off rollers or natural features on the sides. You can rail euro carves on it all day.
I wouldn't get it if you are looking to ride switch a lot. You can def land switch on it off jumps but I wouldn't ride it switch all the way down the slope.
I also wouldn't recommend it if you are charging hard. I'm charging 90% of the time up in the slopes and it doesn't handle the high speed too well. 
Starts getting chatter in the nose and the contact point in the nose is so far out. It doesn't give you the confidence or stability has really high speeds.
Very maneuverable though because the tail is super short, you can whip it around like nothing so riding in the trees is no problem.
In terms of float, the nose is really wide so it can handle deep days but I think there are better pow boards that have more effortless float. I found myself having to shift my weight back riding pow.

I haven't ridden any other boards in your list so can't say anything about those. But I hope this helps you a bit when thinking about this board.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Somebody correct me if Im wrong,.. but aren't _all_ the *short fatties* directional, bobbed, fish, or swallowtailed rides? 

I know there are twin _Volume_ shifted boards. But I thought all the short fat boards fell on the pointy, generally arrow(ish) shaped, powder board end of the spectrum. 

If I'm mistaken, School me!!! If not, the OP!! :shrug:


----------



## bornfromice (Nov 24, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> Somebody correct me if Im wrong,.. but aren't _all_ the *short fatties* directional, bobbed, fish, or swallowtailed rides?
> 
> I know there are twin _Volume_ shifted boards. But I thought all the short fat boards fell on the pointy, generally arrow(ish) shaped, powder board end of the spectrum.
> 
> If I'm mistaken, School me!!! If not, the OP!! :shrug:


Perhaps I was confusing the terms. I was using short fatties and volume shifted interchangeably...


----------



## bornfromice (Nov 24, 2018)

dustyturkey said:


> I have the K2 Simple Pleasures. Very fun board to carve on and has a decent pop to ollie off rollers or natural features on the sides. You can rail euro carves on it all day.
> I wouldn't get it if you are looking to ride switch a lot. You can def land switch on it off jumps but I wouldn't ride it switch all the way down the slope.
> I also wouldn't recommend it if you are charging hard. I'm charging 90% of the time up in the slopes and it doesn't handle the high speed too well.
> Starts getting chatter in the nose and the contact point in the nose is so far out. It doesn't give you the confidence or stability has really high speeds.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Not looking to ride switch a ton but wouldnt want a board that would be too prohibitive in doing so. Same with charging I suppose...if I'm looking to spend the day doing that I'd probably just get on my Type Two. 

Guess I'm just looking for the most versatile board in this style that doesn't sacrifice too much in any one area :shrug:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

bornfromice said:


> Perhaps I was confusing the terms. I was using short fatties and volume shifted interchangeably...


Wellp,.. I'm not 100% certain they _aren't_ the same. Not for sure! But when I search _"The Googles"_ for short fat boards, I see a lot of shorter, pointy(ish) POW preferring type decks! 

But then, I ain't no gear guru, so I could easily be mistaken. :shrug:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

...however, if what you want is info specifically on some _volume shifted_ boards? Here's a couple of links from BA's angrysnowboarder.com

The Top 5 Freestylish Volume Shifted Snowboards of 2019 - The Angry Snowboarder


Top 5 Overall Volume Shifted Powder Boards - The Angry Snowboarder

-edit-
...upon closer inspection of those links, it appears all but one on your list has been reviewed by "The Angry One!" So you should get sum usable info. 
:hairy:

-Edited my edit...-

That's not to say the one board on your list that isnt in either top 5 wasn't reviewed on BA's site. Might be its been ridden & reviewed and it's just a shit board that didn't make the 5 list. :laugh: :shrug:


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

bornfromice said:


> Guess I'm just looking for the most versatile board in this style that doesn't sacrifice too much in any one area


Warpig, it does it all.


----------



## bornfromice (Nov 24, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> ...however, if what you want is info specifically on some _volume shifted_ boards? Here's a couple of links from BA's angrysnowboarder.com
> 
> The Top 5 Freestylish Volume Shifted Snowboards of 2019 - The Angry Snowboarder
> 
> ...


Ive already watched Angry's reviews...its part of how I got to the list i have. I nearly pulled the trigger on the lumberjack yesterday. Figured I'd come on here and get a few other opinions. Angry does a really good job, however he helped design the lumberjack so I cant help to wonder if there's a slight bias and if I remember correctly he hadn't ridden the Twinpig despite listing it at #1 ...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

jstar said:


> Warpig, it does it all.


Agreed, versatility is it's best attribute.


----------



## bornfromice (Nov 24, 2018)

Phedder said:


> Agreed, versatility is it's best attribute.


Thinking 151...normally ride a 157


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

bornfromice said:


> Thinking 151...normally ride a 157


Yeah for your stats I'd go 151 or even the 148 if you wanted more playful.


----------



## alpengott (Mar 1, 2018)

Lumberjack or offshore sea buscuit all the way


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

how appropriate a short fatty sits and rides under a 6.3, 210-220 lb guy for anything but powder?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

fraxmental said:


> how appropriate a short fatty sits and rides under a 6.3, 210-220 lb guy for anything but powder?


Just like for everyone else if you size it right, but how it rides outside powder varies with the board. You will feel that it's short and wide of course.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm biased for the Optimistic. I have 2. One for a rock board (3 years old) in early season and a brand new one this year. It is just like the Warpig, but stiffer and more stable at higher speeds. But you can't go wrong with the Optimistic, Warpig or Lumberjack.


----------



## bornfromice (Nov 24, 2018)

Ended up with the pig. 151. Really fun board, haven't been on my proto since I got it


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

You already bought the Pig, but just to provide another perspective, I owned two short-fats (K2 Cool Bean 150 and Warpig Large-- I believe 164) and while I liked both (and at times loved both), neither was versatile enough for me to keep in my quiver. On both, I consistently found myself wanting either more tail or more edge-

When they were fun, they were CRAZY fun. The Cool Bean was amazing in consistent, predictable, moderate angle pow, and crazy fun to carve on fresh groomers. The Warpig was super super fun when I knew what to expect. But in firm conditions, or when conditions started getting rutted out, or I found myself in unexpectedly firm bumps, I found myself working really hard to stay on top of the boards. High speed, sudden speed checks became extra adventurous.

I ended up ditching them both and going with a United Shapes Cadet, which was much more up my alley. Snow surfer influence, old school shape, more power. I think if I rode smaller mountains, weighed less (I'm 210 lbs), or had the luxury of swapping boards consistently, they'd have a place in my quiver. Maybe if I'd ridden them more, I'd have adjusted my style to suit those boards. But I'm a weekend warrior and only get so many days on the hill, so I went with a more immediate natural fit.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Keep the edges sharp on a Warpig and it's got 'enough' edgehold. It was my main board for my last NZ season, and I also had a Custom X. There were only 3-4 days I deemed it icy enough to need the CX. I keep a 1 degree base and 2 degree side bevel on it, and in the light and dry snow of the Canadian Rockies it very rarely lets me down. 

Ruts and firm bumps I think is more the width taking over than the edgehold. At that point your fighting against the bumps for enough leverage.


----------

